# Beckhoff Twincat "Hilfe" installieren



## patti_9000 (24 August 2011)

*Beckhoff Twincat "Hilfe" installieren *gelöst**

hi leute 

ich hab folgendes problem:
sobald ich die hilfe aufrufen will (via F1 oder auch über die menüleiste), kommt eine fehlermeldung:
"Die Datei C:TwinCat\Plc\Help\German\TwinCAT PLC Control.hlp wurde nicht gefunden!"

wo bekomm ich die her?

danke im voraus 
patti_9000


----------



## bonatus (24 August 2011)

http://www.beckhoff.de/german/download/tcinfo.htm


----------



## automation-consult (24 August 2011)

normal InfoSys.exe von der Beckhoff-Website runterladen (Dowmsload)
sind irgendwie bald 400MB
dann sollte es gehen


----------



## patti_9000 (24 August 2011)

wow das ging schnell  danke leute - bin gerade beim downloaden


----------



## mac203 (24 August 2011)

Welches TwinCAT Build nutzt Du?


----------



## patti_9000 (25 August 2011)

@mac203: PLC Control Version: v2.11.0 (Build 1016)
TwinCat: v2.11.1553
30 tage demo

also das infosys ist bei mir nicht ins twincat eingebunden, aber wenigstens hab ich eine hilfe


----------



## mac203 (25 August 2011)

InfoSys und TwinCAT Hilfe sind zwei verschiedene Dinge.
Die Installation des InfoSys hat nicht zur Folge, dass die TwinCAT Hilfe funktioniert.
Denn diese muss auch ohne die Installation des InfoSys starten.
Vermutlich konnte eine entsprechender Eintrag in der Registry nicht gebunden werden.
Eine Neuinstallation kann da helfen.


----------



## patti_9000 (25 August 2011)

ach so  egal 
neuinstallation ist mir zu anstrengend  geht so auch 
danke trotzdem


----------

